
Cold fusion E-Cat experiment ends explosively - iamjdg
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-02/06/cold-fusion-reactor
======
davidgerard
It is worth noting that the E-Cat is the sort of thing that is not just
unlikely, but blatantly fraudulent. It's claimed to work by adding hydrogen to
nickel to make copper, a reaction so ridiculously unfeasible it doesn't even
happen in supernova explosions.

[http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2011/12/05/the-
nucle...](http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2011/12/05/the-nuclear-
physics-of-why-we/)

[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer)

~~~
Geee
Also worth noting is that the original invention is not by Rossi, but by
Sergio Focardi
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_Focardi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_Focardi)

------
dnautics
I'm going to keep repeating this. The negative control is to run the exact
same experiment with deuterium instead of hydrogen. It shouldn't work. This
experiment can easily be done even with Rossi's black box setup, and, as a
blinded experiment if desired.

~~~
grondilu
Deuterium is not quite as easy to get as hydrogen.

~~~
MichaelAO
Run a current through this for pure deuterium gas:
[https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&c...](https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16_17_69&products_id=135)

~~~
teamonkey
Hmm. Well that link's certainly put me on a watch list or two.

~~~
DennisP
High school kids run fusors on deuterium. It's not a big deal.

It has all sorts of practical applications [0] and is easily extracted from
seawater, where it makes up one out of every few thousand hydrogen atoms.

(Of course these days there's no telling what irrational criteria might put
you on a watch list.)

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_water#Applications](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_water#Applications)

~~~
lotsofmangos
Anyone who worries about going on a watch list should immediately be put on a
watch list and this policy should be made completely public. Many common
psychoses can be then avoided in society by making people fully justified in
their personal persecution complexes.

------
gus_massa
> [...] _or whether it was something simpler: hydrogen is involved so
> conventional explosions are always possible, and lithium aluminium hydride
> is pyrophoric, busting into flames in air._

I didn't know this detail. So it has something that can act like a
conventional chemical fuel inside the device. If the device allows entering a
small amount of oxygen, the fuel will slowly burn and produce an unexpected
excess of energy. [Another alternative is a plain fraud, but I still don't
discard a combination of an excess of optimism and bad measurements and
experimental designs.]

------
GlennGary
The processes of using Deuterium in Cold Fusion is different from that of
regular Hydrogen.

Cold Fusion is a whole field of science - so depending on what one wants to
achieve there are different approaches.

Want nano diamonds? add a bit of carbon on a wire of ferry - ala Celani

For the latest "dog bone" technology, its not that easy, as to just use
Deuterium Gas instead of Hydrogen Gas. You have to have nickel powder with the
right properties- as Rossi has his own, one would have to fumble in darkness
so the best approach is to just stick to something proven.

